

Paste.pocoo It's time to say goodbye - robert-zaremba
http://paste.pocoo.org/

======
JulianWasTaken
This is old news. paste.pocoo.org was shut down around a year ago.

FWIW, <https://github.com/bufferio/spacepaste> is built on top of Lodgeit
(which powered paste.pocoo.org) and is what we use in `#python` now as a
pastebin, along with <http://paste.pound-python.org> which is just a regular
Lodgeit instance.

------
icebraining
I wonder what kind of illegal content was being posted. Links to CP? Texts of
scientology?

------
lurkinggrue
I guess I missed the memo of what this was a thing.

